# Bad Crash



## Andy8494 (Mar 26, 2008)

I was driving my RC18B today and i got into a bad crash and i broke the front mount were the body clip goes on i need to know if i can buy another one or what i have to do to get it fixed because the body clip won't go on at all


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

you can purchase that top brace that goes front front diff to rear diff. I've replaced a few for our customers.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

i dont think they sell those on tower anymore?


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I just velcro mine!


----------

